# stumped



## troutwitted (Jan 2, 2010)

folks, 

i have a 3-foot length of 1"x8" and i need to join smaller sections of 1"x8" down the center of the full 3 feet. (making a skateboard rack with my son). i could use a dowling jig on the edges of the smaller pieces, but i'm not sure if there's a jig that could work with the 8" width of the larger board. any ideas?

should i just use a biscuit joiner instead?

any help would be greatly appreciated. 

happy new year.


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

Take a look at http://www.woodcraft.com/Family/2000782/2000782.aspx

Dowels are a great way to add strength to a glue up. Biscuits also work well, and are a little more forgiving.


----------

